

Would you ask a girl to consent to sex with an app? - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/07/20/we-consent-sexual-consent-sex-app-rape-michael-lissack-dangerous/

======
omginternets
Both the article and the thread so far seem to miss a crucial point: consent
can be withdrawn.

"I changed my mind" effectively renders this "contract" null and void. The
only (near) 100% sure-fire way to avoid a false rape allegation is to
videotape the whole thing. Good luck with that, gentlemen.

------
PaulHoule
Maybe when you go to a fraternity party you should sign a contract that
forgoes your right to sue if you get injured in a fall, get raped, or
otherwise get hurt.

I told my son that it isn't even safe to go in a frat house to deliver a pizza
and it should say "abandon all hope all ye who enter here" over the door.

------
wsc981
I sure would. Can prevent some problems (think about Julian Assange for
example).

~~~
alexwoodcreates
What if something changes mid-way through? Is it a free-for-all once you've
signed on the dotted line?

~~~
wsc981
Perhaps the app should have a list of options, e.g.:

    
    
      I consent with:
      [X] Fellatio
      [X] Intercourse
      [ ] Anal 
      [ ] SM
      [ ] …
    

So it's clear what is agreed upon and what not.

~~~
omginternets
This completely misses the point, which is that consent can be withdrawn at
any time.

------
gus_massa
I hope they have good security and nobody steal the database.

